# Who wants to be a farmer?



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I was surfing over at GW and someone posted about a new game from John Deere and freinds. I figure it would be a good thread over here. See the attached website

www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/fun.games/06/29/john.deere.american.farmer/index.html


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Only in a video game! 

I tried my hand at hobby farming & it was too much work for way too little return. 

Glad I kept my night job.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds like fun, as long as it's only a game.
I have enough problems keeping the grass cut.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Not me. I eat the stuff but take no kind kinshhip to growing it.........at least not to earn a living. If it was not for being able to walk away from my garden if I wanted to, I probably would not even grow veggies either. In all realaity it foes not even pay to have a garden either as I can buy a bushel sack of snap beans for $7.00 as compared to having to plant the seed and water and fertilize and pick em........same for potatoes and the rest......The local farmers market has em dirt cheap.

Or as my brother in law says..no gardens or farming for me, as long as its available in cans its justs fine!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I play that game in real life every day.No vegetables for sale on this farm however.Strictly a grain farm Corn and soybeans and registered black angus cattle.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*not for the money*

I grow a lot of veggies. My wife and I tend quite a bit in two spots,it is something we enjoy plus it lets me play with my equipment. Not even close to making money at it,but that is not why we do it. There is nothing like eating and canning your own produce, or eating beef that you raised yourself.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I enjoyed working on my grandparents small farm more than anything else and thought I would like to own a farm someday. As I grew older I learned more about what it takes to be a full time farmer and the stress from uncontrollable variables such as weather, and the markets. I decided against the idea. The work I think I could handle, stress and worry would be my downfall.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: not for the money*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I grow a lot of veggies. My wife and I tend quite a bit in two spots,it is something we enjoy plus it lets me play with my equipment. Not even close to making money at it,but that is not why we do it. *


Thats me. My wife loves plants, and I like working out side. Nice to be able to sit down, and eat what you grew your selfs. Hey, and if you get to get some cool toys, Im all for it. But do it for a living? Na, not at all. The works not bad, and hell I can eaven deal with the hours, but first having NO time off. Thats no fun, plus with what little money there is in it you realy have to do it for the love of it.

One thing I WILL say.. My Mom's famley has some farmers in it. To me I can't think of a better way to raise a child.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Paul's right, it is a good way to raise kids. I've been there, done that, got nxt to nuthin' to show for it. Milked cows for 25 years before getting tired of being paid $12.00 for something that cost you $12.50 to produce. Our land was some of the best in the county for both farming AND builders, and you know who won that tug-of war. The only problem I see with the game is that it probably won't come close to a real farm situation.

BUt once you've farming it's hard to cut that cord. I still make hay and raise some angus. Guess it's in my blood. Or I'm just stupid and stubborn.

Farming.....it's a great way of life and a poor way to earn a living.

waynl


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by waynl _
> *Farming.....it's a great way of life and a poor way to earn a living.
> 
> waynl *


Kinda like the sayng I have always heard about boatbuilding..

You want to make a million dollars building boats? Start with TWO million.


----------

